# Christmas light display in Showa-Kinen Park (Tokyo, Japan)



## daggah (Dec 24, 2013)

Camped out in the cold to ensure I had the perfect vantage point in this first picture.   There was a small army of Japanese photographers with tripods and I'm sure at least half of them were waiting for me to take my picture and leave, but I was determined to wait for the sun to finish going down.  It's not completely gone, but I'm still very happy with this picture!





Showa Park Winter Illumination by davidgevert, on Flickr





Showa Park Fountain by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## EOV (Dec 24, 2013)

I would be very happy with those photos as well. It is most hard to believe that you got photos in a place like that in Japan without people in view. My sister and her husband live about 1.5 hours by train southwest of you and they always have other people in their photos.


----------



## weepete (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks worth the effort. Good shots


----------



## daggah (Dec 24, 2013)

EOV said:


> I would be very happy with those photos as well. It is most hard to believe that you got photos in a place like that in Japan without people in view. My sister and her husband live about 1.5 hours by train southwest of you and they always have other people in their photos.



It's definitely difficult sometimes to get a "clean" photo here in Japan, but one thing I do that helps is that a lot of my better shots are long exposures.  The pictures here are 25 second and 13 second exposures.  That way, anyone moving around in my picture becomes a blur, and essentially becomes invisible with a long enough exposure.

There's also Photoshop trickery you can do if you can take numerous identical images (as in, with a tripod)...there's scripts that you can run that pretty much compare all of the images you feed it and remove anything that's not common to all of them - i.e., tourists moving about in the scene.


----------



## daggah (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's one more shot:




Showa Park Winter Illumination at Sunset by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## ratssass (Dec 24, 2013)

...definitely like the 3rd the best.Very nice


----------



## jands (Dec 27, 2013)

Great shot.  I too, prefer the 3rd photo the most.  I've been to this spot before, myself, and always wanted to get this shot.  I just never returned to do so (I don't live in Japan anymore).  Although, coincidently, I did just post a photo I took of Yokohama as I am here on vacation, lol.


----------

